# Nuggets may take a look at Rodman



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> The Denver Nuggets (news) are considering offering a tryout this week to former NBA rebounding champion Dennis Rodman (news).
> 
> "We might bring him in for a day for a tryout," general manager Kiki Vandeweghe told The Denver Post for a story Sunday. "We're just looking around. We've kind of kicked the idea around a little bit."


Story


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

That would seriously suck if they did hire him. Didn't he get arrested recently for drinking? Also, I doubt at 40+ he can keep up with the fast paced game the Nugs plan on playing.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> That would seriously suck if they did hire him. Didn't he get arrested recently for drinking? Also, I doubt at 40+ he can keep up with the fast paced game the Nugs plan on playing.


rodman always played in an amazing shape
hes still works out twice a day or so..


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't get why people would be so agaisnt him coming back. No matter what he does, he'll atleast make the league much more colorful, literally and figuratively.:laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> rodman always played in an amazing shape
> hes still works out twice a day or so..



He played in Amazing shape like what 5-6 years ago? It's been a while and it seems he still has an attitude problem. Any 40 year old still with a past like his, that still gets arrested for public intoxication, will most likely go 'sheed on the court whenever the refs call him on something. 

His of the court antics and attitude aren't something I'd want my rookies to be influenced by either.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if i was melo id love to hang around those hot girls like carmen electra


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone know how many pierceings he has?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I wouldnt want to see Rodman come back, other than to see what crazy thing he would do next.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Complete Article 




> Yeah, Dennis (Everything, All The Time) Rodman would be my first choice to chaperone Carmelo Anthony around the league. You can never pick up enough bad habits, I always say. And why would you want to give all those minutes at macho forward to Nene Hilario, anyway.


For all people bash Pete Vescey, doesn't he have a point?

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

the nuggets are NOT bringing in rodman. this has been announced.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

Yet another brilliant move by Kiki. Working out Dennis Rodman? Even if he did just bring it up, its such a damn joke. He's trying to turn this team into his own personal circus. Lets bring back Isiah Rider and trade for Ron Artest. The Kiki philosophy has been set in motion. And why not? He can't seem to bring in any real talent to Denver. Might as well make the team an amusing sideshow.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> Yet another brilliant move by Kiki. Working out Dennis Rodman? Even if he did just bring it up, its such a damn joke. He's trying to turn this team into his own personal circus. Lets bring back Isiah Rider and trade for Ron Artest. The Kiki philosophy has been set in motion. And why not? He can't seem to bring in any real talent to Denver. Might as well make the team an amusing sideshow.


rodman did not work out for the nuggets. oops...you were wrong. good try though. and by good, i mean bad.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> rodman did not work out for the nuggets. oops...you were wrong. good try though. and by good, i mean bad.



Nice to see your hindsight is 20/20. Kiki did claim he would work him out. Regardless whether he really wanted to or not, the bottom line is it was just a stunt for attention. Gotta squeeze time in between Broncos and Avs coverage on the 10 o'clock news. Pretty sorry way of going about though.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

hindsite? uh, no. we never worked him out. thats all i said and i never wanted him on the nuggets. stop being dumb. thanks.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> hindsite? uh, no. we never worked him out. thats all i said and i never wanted him on the nuggets. stop being dumb. thanks.



I never claimed you wanted him on the team. All I'm saying is that Kiki was being a whore in the sense of trying to get publicity by saying he was considering working Rodman out. Kiki never had any intention of signing Rodman. He just wanted to create a stir that would sell tickets.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed you wanted him on the team. All I'm saying is that Kiki was being a whore in the sense of trying to get publicity by saying he was considering working Rodman out. Kiki never had any intention of signing Rodman. He just wanted to create a stir that would sell tickets.


no, kiki is just a good GM. always looks at every possibility to improve a team. i didnt care that he CONSIDERED rodman or hell, brought him in...but i didnt want rodman to get a roster spot.


----------

